# Scarlett Johanssons boobs felt up by Isaac Mizrahi - Golden Globes 2006



## beli23 (18 Okt. 2014)

*Scarlett Johanssons boobs felt up by Isaac Mizrahi - Golden Globes 2006*



 

Scarlett Johansson had a very awkward moment on the red carpet during the 2006 Golden Globes when designer Isaac Mizrahi - who was covering the red carpet for E! Entertainment Television - groped her on live TV. She wasn't amused but is willing to forgive him. "I think he's a guy that's starting his TV career and he's making a bit of an exciting moment for himself," Johansson said of Mizrahi. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


4MB - 00:00:12min - 640x480 - AVI

pass : 2012

*Download*


----------



## Robotory (8 Nov. 2014)

:thx:the boobies in red:thx:


----------

